# Please help: I can open www.clickbank.com with my laptop



## akeblogger (Jul 7, 2009)

I got the following messages for several days and cannot get access to the page.

Address Not Found

Firefox can't find the server at www.clickbank.com.

The browser could not find the host server for the provided address.

* Did you make a mistake when typing the domain? (e.g. "ww.mozilla.org" instead of "www.mozilla.org")
* Are you certain this domain address exists? Its registration may have expired.
* Are you unable to browse other sites? Check your network connection and DNS server settings.
* Is your computer or network protected by a firewall or proxy? Incorrect settings can interfere with Web browsing.

At first, I thought there would be some problems at ClickBank, but when posting *my question at DP*, they told me it's working properly.

So, maybe there's a problem with my laptop or antivirus, etc.

One guy suggested me to post my question here.
Can anyone suggest how I should do to solve this problem?

I'm using WIndows Vista Home Premium with Bit Defender 2009.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 7, 2009)

Have you tried using internet explorer?


----------



## MRCL (Jul 7, 2009)

Or any other browser?


----------



## akeblogger (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes, I've tried using IE. Still get the same error.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats odd, I can open the site just fine. Maybe your ISP is blocking it for some reason?


----------



## Kreij (Jul 7, 2009)

Did you change anything lately? 
Did you update the firewall you are using and it is not allowing access?
Can you access it from another computer?


----------



## human_error (Jul 7, 2009)

http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ is good - if you think the site should be up but you can't access it put the address in there and it'll tell you if it's online.


----------



## akeblogger (Jul 7, 2009)

Just try with another laptop. The same error appeared.
Seem to be the problem with ISP.
I just email them asking for reason and solution.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 8, 2009)

akeblogger said:


> Just try with another laptop. The same error appeared.
> Seem to be the problem with ISP.
> I just email them asking for reason and solution.



delete everything in


C:/windows/temp
C:/Windows/prefetch

open firefox delete all temp files and cookies then reset the browser to defaults and try again.


----------



## akeblogger (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Thanks a lot for all your comments/suggestions.
I did nothing yesterday, but somehow I can use ClickBank just this evening.


----------

